# Password retrival old iMac runs OS9.2



## ancinet_immie (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello!

I was recently gifted with a old iMac [a la <a href="http://www.mechanicalcat.net/tech/PyWeek/1/entrants/soya/imacs.jpg">blue</a>]. I was not given anything but the iMac its self [no apple keyboard&/mouse] and would like to use it. Unfortunately I don't have the password and the person that gifted me with it doesn't remember it either.

This much I can tell you; its running OS 9.2, its asking for a user name and a password upon start up. 

I was wondering if there was a way to retrieve the password. I'm completely clueless as to how to solve this issue with a Mac. I would be interested in hearing from anyone who has a solution to this.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 29, 2008)

Is it asking for a password at the login screen, or is it asking for an open-firmware password (gray screen, picture of a padlock, asking for only a password)?

If the latter, then to get around that is to either add or remove a significant amount of RAM to/from the system, then immediately after starting it up after removing the RAM, hold down command-option-P-R and keep them held down until the machine reboots three times.


----------

